# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با MFC و ++Visual C > مقاله: نحوه ی ارث بری از یک کلاس C++‎ در سی شارپ

## Mehdi Asgari

جالبه.
نحوه ی کار با COM یا فراخوانی C API یا ایجاد wrapper با C++‎/CLI رو بلد بودم ، اما این یکی دیگه به نظرم غیر ممکن می اومد:
http://blogs.msdn.com/vcblog/archive...lass-in-c.aspx

----------

